# Opinions on Marantz ma 700 amps



## B- one

I was thinking of buying some Marantz ma 700 amps. I have Klipsch rf 63 speakers for mains and a Klipsch rc 64 for center 175/200 watts each. I know the speakers are easy to power but have heard rumors that they sound good with more power. The amps are older and look to be in great shape and it would only cost about $600. Anyone got an opinion on the amps or my possible plans? The amps are 200 watts.


----------



## Viggen

Zero first hand experience with Marantz products, heard good things about them over the years

Other amps to consider ....

Adcom gfa 5500 or gfa555 (I own the 5500)
Parasound hca1500 (own 4 of these)

Parasound amps are a notch above the adcom.... Can be had for $500 ish if I recall

I would also consider however do not know the model are amps from sunfire, carver, rotel and I can't recall other similar brands at this time. Quality solid stuff..... 

I am about to jump into class D land..... Leaning towards d-sonic from the little research I have done


----------



## B- one

I have looked at several kinds of amps. But always liked those mono blocks and the Outlaw models as well. I just am uneasy buying something used from someone I don't know but what can you do. Thx for your input.


----------



## Viggen

Totally understand..... Many do not like getting someone else's stuff  unfortunantly my wife is that way with cars..... Thus she drive something from 2014 and I am still driving something from 2000 

I have usually gone the used route due to begin able to buy much better stuff for the same or similar money. Especially with amplifiers they should last a very very long time and are very difficult to damage.


----------



## B- one

I don't mind used at all. It would be nice to demo the stuff but it's a good reason to stay fairly cheap. We spent more on gas for each of our last 2 vacations a jeep wrangler gets lousy gas mileage at 80+mph.


----------



## Viggen

Some audio shops have used stuff to listen to......

And yea totally understand the gas mileage thing. My wife purchased a 08 wrangler unlimited soon after we started dating..... She gets 18mpg avg in that. She wanted something with more room due to her 3 kids getting HUGE and thought a ford flex would be nice. It has been.... Of coarse she wanted the twin turbo v6..... Which seems to get 16-18 mpg when she drives it to/from work, she wanted better mpg. We took a trip just ourselves and I was able to average 22.8mpg if I stayed under 75mph..... Dropped to 20.2 at 80+! Our RV..... We get 6-8mpg in that  my daily driver is turning 14 this year.... Still average 21-24 mpg and combined and get 30 ish even going 80+. Use to get 32-34 at those speeds but the miles are racking up


----------



## blitzer

I have the MA500 monblocks. I have had them for 10 years. I will probably never get rid of them because they have worked great with a variety of speakers and seem bullet proof.


----------



## B- one

Alright just left the seller an offer $650+shipping. He was asking $249each/ b.o. Wish me luck they should be easier to sneak in to the setup then a new sub!


----------



## blitzer

LOL. My entire system (except for the speakers) has been "snuck into place"...


----------



## B- one

Just heard from the seller. He's going to send more pic's and it's a go if I'm happy. Might have to chat with my electrician to make sure our electric can handle the additional draw, but we should be fine.


----------



## B- one

Okay sending off the check tomorrow. Should have a ups package soon.


----------



## GusGus748s

I've heard good things about those amps as well. I've been buying Outlaw M200 / M2200 monoblock amps for several months. I was able to buy 3 of them for $450 shipped, and then I was able to find 2 more local for $150 .


----------



## Rick R

Re MA500 Monoblocks +1
If the MA700's are as reliable then they will be really nice, my MA500's have been really great not used much now so one given to pal for subwoofer duties I still have two to expand the Denon 4520 if I can find the room, speakers and convince the other half:whistling:


----------



## B- one

Okay I got the three amps in . Might be the cleanest set around. Now just need some time to hook them up.


----------



## blitzer

B- one said:


> Okay I got the three amps in . Might be the cleanest set around. Now just need some time to hook them up.


Yeah!!!! New toys! I love the fact that 3 mono blocks fit in the same space as one amp. I assume you are deep in a listening session now?


----------



## B- one

blitzer said:


> Yeah!!!! New toys! I love the fact that 3 mono blocks fit in the same space as one amp. I assume you are deep in a listening session now?


Unfortunately won't have time to put them up till this weekend did you get those subs?


----------



## blitzer

Oh Yeah  Joe is going to help as I am still inured. Very nice of him!


----------



## B- one

blitzer said:


> Oh Yeah  Joe is going to help as I am still inured. Very nice of him!


Congrats, that is an amazing deal for sure and very kind on Joe's part for sure. Have you put up any pics of your setup? It sounds impressive and only getting better!


----------



## blitzer

Current setup picture is on the first page of the link in my signature.


----------



## B- one

I always forget about looking at stuff that way I only use an iPhone. Very nice setup:drool:


----------



## blitzer

How did these work out?


----------



## B- one

They arrived in like new condition and seem to work flawlessly. I need to try to hook them up to a video source to auto on from stand by mode. I have a frankencable but haven't tried it out yet. I see you didn't go with the subs? Do you have other plans?


----------



## |Tch0rT|

Does your receiver have 12v triggers? Supposedly you can get a 3.5mm to RCA cable, plug it into the 12v trigger and the RCA into the video on input and it works fine. This is for the Marantz MM9000 I have but that aspect of it should work with your Marantz MA700 amps :



> When connecting a 12V or video trigger to the MM9000, be sure not to use the Remote In connection. Use the 5-13V/Video connection (I think this is the label). Also, once you are connected, power on the MM9000 via the front panel button, then power on the receiver, and finally power off the receiver. The last step should trigger the MM9000 off if all is connected properly and you have a good trigger signal. From this point forward, the MM9000 will be in standby mode.


----------



## B- one

|Tch0rT| said:


> Does your receiver have 12v triggers? Supposedly you can get a 3.5mm to RCA cable, plug it into the 12v trigger and the RCA into the video on input and it works fine. This is for the Marantz MM9000 I have but that aspect of it should work with your Marantz MA700 amps :


We have an RCA Franken Cable 1 out to 3 ma 700's just haven't tried it out yet. I'll try your option if that falls through THX.


----------



## |Tch0rT|

FWIW The 3.5mm to RCA on the trigger out of the receiver on the Video In works on the Marantz amps. I swapped out my ancient Marantz receiver for a TASCAM (rebadged Integra) and it works just like the Remote out on the Marantz.


----------

